# Favorite Bob Marley Song!



## Kevin A (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oryf4R6ZnpA


*I dont even know where to begin on how I feel about this song and the whole emotion of this song and mix of it, around 4:20 in the video gets so intense. Simply a wonderful song and great rhythm. *


----------



## Kevin A (Apr 19, 2011)

After listening to that, I'll believe I will call it a night. Peace Out RIU community, stop by my grow and check it out sometime soon. Later


----------



## cannabis420420 (Apr 19, 2011)

here is my favorite song [video=youtube;LanCLS_hIo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LanCLS_hIo4[/video]


----------



## Kevin A (Apr 19, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> here is my favorite song [video=youtube;LanCLS_hIo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LanCLS_hIo4[/video]


 
Im in the process of getting a tattoo in dedication to this song.


----------



## Kevin A (Apr 19, 2011)

How did you get the Video up like that intead of a link, like what i have in my post??


----------



## grokillaz (Apr 19, 2011)

I love almost all his songs even the old school bob in his younger years.

Rainbow country
Do it twice
So much things to say
Slave driver
Slogans
Heathen
War
Stiff necked fools
And the list goes on.....


----------



## cannabis420420 (Apr 19, 2011)

right be 4 you post you can see insert vid and that's how its done you will see this >>>>>>




to the left hand corner look carefully  it took me awhile to figure all this out


----------



## cannabis420420 (Apr 19, 2011)

Kevin A said:


> How did you get the Video up like that intead of a link, like what i have in my post??


here you go did it for you LOL [video=youtube;oryf4R6ZnpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oryf4R6ZnpA[/video]


----------



## Kevin A (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## digging (Apr 19, 2011)

Who the Cap Fit, Let Them Where it !!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjEYu2WRhYc&feature=related


----------



## cannabis420420 (Apr 19, 2011)

Kevin A said:


> Thanks!!!!!!!!


 no problem  glad to help


----------



## redivider (Apr 19, 2011)

[youtube]pBDVarvFqYI[/youtube]

ten chars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin A (Apr 20, 2011)

redivider said:


> [youtube]pBDVarvFqYI[/youtube]
> 
> ten chars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

From the African Herbman albulm. Great song


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 20, 2011)

Buffalo Soldiers

Rasta far I




Buffalo soldier, dreadlock rasta
There was a buffalo soldier in the heart of America
Stolen from Africa, brought to America
Fighting on arrival, fighting for survival

I mean it when I analyze the stench
To me it makes a lot of sense
How the dreadlock rasta was the buffalo soldier
And he was taken from Africa, brought to America
Fighting on arrival, fighting for survival

Said he was a buffalo soldier, dreadlock rasta
Buffalo soldier in the heart of America

If you know your history
Then you would know where you're coming from
Then you wouldn't have to ask me
Who the 'eck do I think I am

I'm just a buffalo soldier in the heart of America
Stolen from Africa, brought to America
Said he was fighting on arrival, fighting for survival
Said he was a buffalo soldier, win the war for America

Dreadie, woy yoy yoy, woy yoy-yoy yoy
[ From: http://www.elyrics.net/read/b/bob-marley-lyrics/buffalo-soldier-lyrics.html ]
Woy yoy yoy yoy, yoy yoy-yoy yoy
Woy yoy yoy, woy yoy-yoy yoy
Woy yoy yoy yoy, yoy yoy-yoy yoy
Buffalo soldier troddin' through the land, wo-ho-ooh
Said he wanna ran and then you wanna hand
Troddin' through the land, yea-hea, yea-ea

Said he was a buffalo soldier, win the war for America
Buffalo soldier, dreadlock rasta
Fighting on arrival, fighting for survival
Driven from the mainland to the heart of the Caribbean

Singing, woy yoy yoy, woy yoy-yoy yoy
Woy yoy yoy yoy, yoy yoy-yoy yoy
Woy yoy yoy, woy yoy-yoy yoy
Woy yoy yoy yoy, yoy yoy-yoy yoy

Troddin' through San Juan in the arms of America
Troddin' through Jamaica, a buffalo soldier
Fighting on arrival, fighting for survival
Buffalo soldier, dreadlock rasta

Woy yoy yoy, woy yoy-yoy yoy
Woy yoy yoy yoy, yoy yoy-yoy yoy
Woy yoy yoy, woy yoy-yoy yoy
Woy yoy yoy yoy, yoy yoy-yoy yoy


----------



## Kevin A (Apr 20, 2011)

Buffalo Soldier is a wonderful story that bob tells. So much history in this song.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;S5FCdx7Dn0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5FCdx7Dn0o[/video]


----------

